# Contraceptive Pill



## Tina Trouble

Will I have any problem in getting this in Dubai since I am not married? Do I just use my medical insurance to get an appointment with a doctor?


----------



## bubble_boy

Nope, you can buy it over the counter. PLus it's cheap.


----------



## sara81

bubbles said:


> Nope, you can buy it over the counter. PLus it's cheap.


Does anyone happen to know if they stock Microgynan in Dubai? That's the pill that ive been on for almost 10 years now and do not want to change it!


----------



## Pasanada

Sara, take along the name/empty box (unless you have a doctors certificate to say they're prescribed drugs and not on the banned list) and see if they have something similar to what you're taking. The pills may have a different name but made by the same manufacturer.

BTW, I took Mycrogycan 20 years ago, boy did they make me feel ill!!!


----------



## Maz25

So much the better if you can get it over the counter. I was on Femodene in the Uk and actually came off it cause I had no time to go and renew my prescription. Long hours at work just caught up with me. Oh well! Left bf behind so unlikely to need it till December but if any of you gals find out where I can get some, just post the info! Bf will be moving over soon and would rather be safe than sorry!!


----------



## alli

I'm on Yasmin and it's really great, so if all else fails, I can recommend that one


----------



## bubble_boy

alli said:


> I'm on Yasmin and it's really great, so if all else fails, I can recommend that one


My wife also uses Yasmin. She swears by it.  Said it's much better than the previous ones she used...


----------



## aussiejourno

Does anyone know if I can get Loette over there?


----------



## kered

i'm amazed you can buy it over the counter! in Ireland i pay 50 euro to go the the doctors plus 13 eur for each strip of Yasmin .... this is great news!


----------



## DesertStranded

When I was in Norway I used Cerazette. Once I got here I popped into the pharmacy and noticed they have it here too, so I decided to stick with it. It's about 17dirhams for a month's supply. It's also nice not having to go to a gynecologist every time you need the pill.


----------



## Pasanada

Although it's convenient to buy the contraceptive pill over the counter, please remember to have regular health checks to ensure you're fit and healthy to be taking it. We've all heard the horror stories and it's vital women take the right pill without adverse effects.

HTH


----------



## sgilli3

Pasanada said:


> Although it's convenient to buy the contraceptive pill over the counter, please remember to have regular health checks to ensure you're fit and healthy to be taking it. We've all heard the horror stories and it's vital women take the right pill without adverse effects.
> 
> HTH


Ditto-
yes you can buy the pill over the counter here, but you should also have a thorough check up each year, before continuing on it.

My Dr in Oz would always do a breast exam, blood pressure checks etc, each year before prescribing it again for another year.


----------



## NATS

Ladies do they have Diane in these pharmacies?

I won't fret if they don't!

Maybe I will try the Yasmin as an alternative since Bubble's wife swears by it!


----------



## Mokka81118

*Cerazette*



DesertStranded said:


> When I was in Norway I used Cerazette. Once I got here I popped into the pharmacy and noticed they have it here too, so I decided to stick with it. It's about 17dirhams for a month's supply. It's also nice not having to go to a gynecologist every time you need the pill.


My dear:,
Cerazettte is a contraceptive pill for lactating women only (Breast Feeding) or women not allowed to take Estrogen containing pill as it -Cerazette- is very week for normal ladies.


----------



## lgabs

In which pharmacies can I find the Yasmine pill in the counter?? Can I get them in any pharmacies located in the supermarkets?? do I need prescription?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Yasmine: most pharmacies carry it, no prescription needed. 37.50 dirhams


----------



## lgabs

Thank you!! 
I have read that the IUD (copper T) is not provided in Dubai, but if im planning to get it before leaving, do you Know a good gynelogist (female) that you would recommend in order to have my check ups, I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Ah I wish I had one lgabs! But I have been quite unlucky and I have not found one that I feel is good enough to recommend as . Will let you know if I do  In the meanwhile if you need a recommendation for a GP send me a PM and I can give u the details of the one I am seeing now 

Are you still in Mexico??? I miss home so much!


----------



## lgabs

Hi Dizzy im still in Mexico, im leaving to Dubai in May. 
I got today the DIU, it was so fast, didnt hurt at all and soo comfortable, im not even feel it, the best of all it last for 5 years. But my Gynecologist told me that from time to time I need to have check ups to ensure that is in the right place and position etc... so fure ill contact you again for getting details about a Gyn there.

Is there something from Mexico that you would like to have, please feel confident I'll bring it for you. I live in Guadalajara.


----------



## Lenou1980

Hi guys (and especially girls! ;-) 
I know this is an old thread but I hope that you can help me.
I am coming to Dubai on vacation next month and I was wondering if I am allowed to bring my contraceptive pill with me through customs? 
I suppose I need to bring the prescription anyways but I am unsure if it needs to be declared at customs and if it is legal.

I read everywhere that you can buy the pill over the counter in Dubai so would it be preferable to buy it when I get there? (or ask my boyfriend to buy it for me before I get there?)
I am on Yasminelle (which is almost the same as Yasmin but it contains less ethynilestradiol than yasmin).
does anyone know if yasminelle is distributed in Dubai?

Thanks for all your responses!


----------



## gracie_23

DesertStranded said:


> When I was in Norway I used Cerazette. Once I got here I popped into the pharmacy and noticed they have it here too, so I decided to stick with it. It's about 17dirhams for a month's supply. It's also nice not having to go to a gynecologist every time you need the pill.


Yaaaay!! That's fab! This is what I am taking and was worried they may not have it here and REALLY don't want to change it! Is it in the same box and everything? The yellow and white one?


----------



## gracie_23

Mokka81118 said:


> My dear:,
> Cerazettte is a contraceptive pill for lactating women only (Breast Feeding) or women not allowed to take Estrogen containing pill as it -Cerazette- is very week for normal ladies.


I'm interested in where you got this information from..?


----------



## Jinx

You'd be surprised what you can buy at the pharmacy! Don't ask how I know that Viagra is available... >_<

I use Marvelon, which is ridiculously cheap but I've read it's one of the best ones. I'm completely regular.


----------



## europ1802

hello, does anyone gets Yasminelle over here ? Its from BAYER and i dont need prescription?


----------



## CVDS

kered said:


> i'm amazed you can buy it over the counter! in Ireland i pay 50 euro to go the the doctors plus 13 eur for each strip of Yasmin .... this is great news!


In the US Yasmin is very expensive even with insurance- I think at one pharmacy I found it for like 25 or 30 dirham. 


Very Cheap-


And I know this is a little off topic but my thyroid medicine that I paid a $50 co pay with insurance (with out insurance it was $125) is only 16 dirham here!!!!!!! that is a little over $4 USD for an entire Month Supply!!!!


----------



## Scottishnewbie

By just noticed this thread. I take thyroxine so I can get this over counter? What about lanzoprazole? Also is there any issue with being on an anti depressant? Ie visa? Do you need prescriptions for any meds brought into the country? Thanks!


----------



## CVDS

Scottishnewbie said:


> By just noticed this thread. I take thyroxine so I can get this over counter? What about lanzoprazole? Also is there any issue with being on an anti depressant? Ie visa? Do you need prescriptions for any meds brought into the country? Thanks!


I am not sure about anti-depressants. I know that most of them are on the banned list- As for the thyroxine I had my prescription with me and they just filled it so I can't guarantee that you can get it over the counter- Depending on the pharmacy I think most everything is over the counter!


----------



## BedouGirl

Anti depressants, pain killers and similar medications are not all banned, they are on a controlled list. Of course, there will be certain brands containing certain specific ingredients that are banned. For those that are available, you have to get a special type of prescription from the doctor. It's a pad with triplicate copies, one goes to you and I guess the other two have to be registered with the appropriate authority. I find to buy things over the counter, you have to go to one-off pharmacies rather than the chains like Lifestyle. Having said that, there are still many items you can buy anywhere that would require a prescription elsewhere.


----------



## bibi

Surprised women still use these...


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Use what?


----------



## bibi

Scottishnewbie said:


> Use what?


Contraceptive pills! in the 20th century..men are either supposed to 1) wear condoms or 2) undergo a vasectomy or lastly 3)go to a monastery; not oblige women to swallow hormone and chemicals


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Not always for preventing preg though used for wide variety of purposes ....
Where's this banned / controlled list?


----------



## bibi

Really? What else? Please enlighten


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are a number of reasons birth control pills are prescribed, besides for birth control. Do a google.


----------



## BedouGirl

Scottishnewbie said:


> Where's this banned / controlled list?


http://www.fairtrials.net/press/article/list_of_controlled_pharmaceutical_substances_in_uae

The list is a couple of years old, so someone might have something more up to date but it will give you an idea.


----------



## Scottishnewbie

Thankyou! May also check with uae embassy in London x


----------



## Jynxgirl

indiandoc said:


> Yes getting an appointment with a doctor is easy with your medical insurance. I dont think getting the contraceptive pills should be a problem once you get the prescription, as contraceptive pills are given for other conditions too, other than intended contraception. Feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


For a doctor who has been here in uae for a year, you dont appear to know much about medicine and prescriptions... 

You can get contraceptive pills in the uae without a prescription.


----------



## siobhanwf

indiandoc said:


> THank you for this new information. Appreciated. One constantly learns new information isnt it?


Strange that suc a basic piece of information is not know by a doctor.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Being called Doctor is Egypt doesn't always mean you are a doctor of medicine.. it is sometimes used as a title of respect..


----------



## siobhanwf

MaidenScotland said:


> Being called Doctor is Egypt doesn't always mean you are a doctor of medicine.. it is sometimes used as a title of respect..


Same here in Portugal. It looks like anyone with a degree gets the title


----------



## dizzyizzy

siobhanwf said:


> Same here in Portugal. It looks like anyone with a degree gets the title


Just as Engineers in the UAE


----------



## MaidenScotland

siobhanwf said:


> Same here in Portugal. It looks like anyone with a degree gets the title




ohh no you don't need a degree.. I have heard doctor given to the shop keeper.

This is the middle east.. if you have a screwdriver you are an engineer and as such you must always been addressed as engineer Ali

I have friends who are medical doctors and when they address each other they always give the title.. hello doctor Ali..

btw my title is Madam...so as you can see a title in the middle east has nothing to do with your profession


----------



## BedouGirl

I am a wee bit confused. Indiandoc posts as Anil1 but appears as Indiandoc when quoted. How does that work?


----------



## siobhanwf

BedouGirl said:


> I am a wee bit confused. Indiandoc posts as Anil1 but appears as Indiandoc when quoted. How does that work?


Well spotted he was told to change his log on as Indiandoc contravened forum rules.


----------



## BedouGirl

Aha. Now I see  - thank you for explaining.


----------



## siobhanwf

BedouGirl said:


> Aha. Now I see  - thank you for explaining.


You are very :welcome:


----------

